# 750 rear sway bar removal ?



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Is there any advantage to removing the rear sway bar ? I see guys doing so,but they don't describe why. I do mostly rough trail riding.Can you post the beneits or problems please.Thanks......


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

dman66 said:


> Is there any advantage to removing the rear sway bar ? I see guys doing so,but they don't describe why. I do mostly rough trail riding.Can you post the beneits or problems please.Thanks......


*Benefits:* Smoother ride, better articulation over ruts, large rocks as it has true 100% independant suspension. 

*Downfalls:* Bad body roll if shocks are set less then half way. Even stiff, high speed trail riding is a nail-bitter at times. Some say thet have has axle problems because of additional movement...but I don't see how. 

I have had mine off twice...and put it back on...twice..


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

i did it on my popo for it to have more articulation in deep ruts. it will let you keep all 4's on the ground more


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

It works great off for low speed mudding IMO. I can feel my rear flexing a lot over ruts. No more 3 wheel action. Moderate speed trail riding is a bit scary at times.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

I took it off when mine was lifted for full articulation but put it back on when I lowered mine for a more stability on fast trails.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I loved mine when it was off, but all i did was slow deep mudding. However i did notice when trying to drive fast on headlands and such there was ALOT more body roll and it was much harder (almost impossible) to drift around corners without it. But do keep in mind i was sittin on 32's lol.


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

Bruteforce10 said:


> I loved mine when it was off, but all i did was slow deep mudding. However i did notice when trying to drive fast on headlands and such there was ALOT more body roll and it was much harder (almost impossible) to drift around corners without it. But do keep in mind i was sittin on 32's lol.


DANG:34:


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*sway bar removal*

Thanks guys for the replys back.I appreciate it. For now I do alot of trail riding,so I'll keep the sway bar on. Also does any one know of a how to thread where you can install an oil pressure guage up to the engine of a brute 750?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

dman66 said:


> Also does any one know of a how to thread where you can install an oil pressure guage up to the engine of a brute 750?


The oil pressire sending unit is above...or very near the oil filter. Just pull it, get a "T" and put the guage sending unit on it. Remember they are metric threads. Mount the guage where you want.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> The oil pressire sending unit is above...or very near the oil filter. Just pull it, get a "T" and put the guage sending unit on it. Remember they are metric threads. Mount the guage where you want.


 Im assumeing this is also true for the 650s


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*oil pressure*

Thanks guys,and thanks nmkawirider for the oil pressure guage info. eagleeye76 - the 650i and 750i would be the same or the sway bar.The sra 650would not apply to this swaybar thread.We're talking about the independent rear 650i/750i.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

installed mine useing the tee , so i could keep the idiot light , i ran the copper tubing through a lenight of vac line hose for extra protecton, n mounted in front of cluster with temp, an oil temp gauge, i nnstalled the oil temp gauge in the return line to engine from the oil cooler , at he memorial day ride outside temp well over 90, i never saw the incoming oil temp get over 165deg. goiny to install temp gauge in the out to cooler to see how much difference the cooler is making


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

rmax said:


> installed mine useing the tee , so i could keep the idiot light , i ran the copper tubing through a lenight of vac line hose for extra protecton, n mounted in front of cluster with temp, an oil temp gauge, i nnstalled the oil temp gauge in the return line to engine from the oil cooler , at he memorial day ride outside temp well over 90, i never saw the incoming oil temp get over 165deg. goiny to install temp gauge in the out to cooler to see how much difference the cooler is making


Wow...that's a great oil cooler. I was taking my oil temp with a probe into the dipstick hole after a hard ride and it was getting up to 245-248 and after the cooler it never went over 210...and that's inside the engine. Oil coolers do help that's for sure.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Wow...that's a great oil cooler. I was taking my oil temp with a probe into the dipstick hole after a hard ride and it was getting up to 245-248 and after the cooler it never went over 210...and that's inside the engine. Oil coolers do help that's for sure.


nmk I saw your thread of the oil cooler, very good I might add! I do have a question about it though. Have you had any problems with oil leaks from the part under the oil filter? Just wondered because I've used them before on trucks and they always seem to leak.
Thanks!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

wyo58 said:


> nmk I saw your thread of the oil cooler, very good I might add! I do have a question about it though. Have you had any problems with oil leaks from the part under the oil filter? Just wondered because I've used them before on trucks and they always seem to leak.
> Thanks!


Nope...none..not a drop...yet I should say.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Nope...none..not a drop...yet I should say.


 
Cool I think I'm going to do it then, I don't like oil to get that hot and the way the engine/trans is designed it's going to get plenty hot regardless of water cooling.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

just reread my post with glasses on (should have been 185 degrees)sorry. i used a cooler off an suz king quad that i have in the bone yard, an mounted in front of rad on the rack so the rad fan will pull air through it, an the probe installed on the filter adapter with brass fittings , when i install the other gauge it will be the same but on the outlet side


----------

